# Create Your Own Double Feature: The Horror Version



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I almost put this in the Horror Movie section, but it's a game after all, so we once more pad this particular part of the forum. 

Here's how it goes. You post two Horror films that would go together in a double feature. The rules are there can't be an original with one of it's sequels or the same series sequels back to back. So no *Friday the 13th* paired with *Friday the 13th part 2* and that paired with *Season of the Witch* unless it's Romero's version. Also there will be no remakes paired with originals. Time to get creative guys.

There will also be a General Movie double feature if if this thread takes off. I will go ahead and kick off the festivities with:

*Dog Soldiers *and *Predator.*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Texas Chain Saw Massacre (03) and Blade: Trinity


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (May 24, 2006)

The Exorcist and The Howling


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

*Ravenous* with *The Descent*


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

How about a double helping of 80's cheese:

_Fright Night _and _Waxwork_


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Hey I liked Fright Night! lol


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

So did I.

*The Craft* with *The Lost Boys.*


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Suprise suprise... 

JAWS and Evil Dead 2


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

*The Exorcist *with *The Omen*


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Polterguist and Nightmare on Elm Street


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (May 24, 2006)

Actually I may have to take back my pairing of the Exorcist, nothing has scared the s#@* outta me like that since. In my book, the Exorcist stands alone. I'll go with The Howling and American Werewolf in London


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Halloween and Nightmare on Elm Street


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

*The Horror of Dracula *and *The Curse of Frankenstein.* A little taste of Hammer Horror classicks.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

The original Wax museum (with Vincent Price) and House of 1000 Corpses


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

*Alien *and *John Carpenter's The Thing*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Sinister said:


> *Alien *and *John Carpenter's The Thing*


Good pairing!

John Carpenter's* Vampires* and *Interview with a Vampire*


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Yours is another great pairing, Jeff. On the one hand, you have the romanticized vampires and on the other you have bloodsuckers who want to do just that. Excellent choices!

*Pet Semetary *and *The Ring*

An evil little boy and an evil little girl double-header


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Oh yeah, good choice.. try these two...

*Amityville Horror* and *Poltergeist* 
it's all about the house!!

ps I like adding the reason for why they go together...


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I like the adding of the reasoning too, so yeah, let's roll with it from now on. 

*Evil Dead 2 *and *Tales From the Crypt: The Demon Knight.*

Black comedies about evil demons rising from the dead to plague the living because of mystical objects.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Here are some more....
*Salems's Lot* and *Fright Night* 
Who's your neighbor?

You like these?


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

'Deed I do!

*Cujo *and *Man's Best Friend.*

Dog crap films about canines running around with disregard to local leash laws.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Land that Time Forgot and Jurassic Park, though not really horror.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Oh, I don't know, I call being eaten by a velociraptor pretty damn horrific myself. 

*Stephen King's It *and *The Devil's Rejects.*

What's the matter kid, don't you like clowns?


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (May 24, 2006)

Silent Night, Deadly Night 5: The Toy Maker and of course Child's Play

At Halloween, with all the creepy stuff I have out, The kids come over are most afraid of the Chucky doll that sits in the corner.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

*Nosferatu *and *London After Midnight.*

Silent screams on the silver screen


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

*Nosferatu *and *Shadow of the Vampire.

*
A movie about the movie....

How's this match up?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

The Howling and American Werewolf in London

They both show pizza in the film.....J/K!!!

Wolves, of course!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Fallen and Exorsist 3, the demon that would not die, and simply change bodies


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Frankenstien, and reanimator. For the body parts, man!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

*The Shining *and *The Amityville Horror.*

Remind me to _NEVER_ stay at these places, dude!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

*From Hell *and *Mary Rielly.

I don't know Jack!
*


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Good one, FE...

*Ginger Snaps* and *The Howling*

Films that contain girls who have worse shaving concerns than their legs and...uh...well...you know...!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I could do that one!!

*Silver Bullet* and *The Lost Boys

*What a Haim!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

*Halloween *and *Friday the 13th Part 2*

It's the quiet ones you have to watch out for


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

*Angel Heart* and *The Devils Advocate*

The Devil made me do it!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

*Dawn of the Dead (2004) *and *Return of the Living Dead*

If you see a bunch of unidentified smelly people running screaming in your direction, run away as fast as you can! It's most likely not an 90% off of regular store prices, everything must go sale at Wal-Mart.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

*Poltergeist *and *The Ring*

A good solid argument against kids spending too much time in front of the television...and in it!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Here we go!

*Dark Night of the ScareCrow(81) *and *ScareCrows* (88).

What scarier then a Scarecrow in a corn field?


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> What scarier then a Scarecrow in a corn field?


A sweaty, hairy bald dude jogging along an expressway wearing speedos.

I figured I owed you for that evil visual you gave me this morning before my Coke and Smirnoff.  Now back to the game. 

*Blacula *and *Vampire in Brooklyn*

Who said all cool Vamps had to be white and from Romania?


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

*Night of the Demons* and *House By The Cemetary*

When people say a house is haunted or cursed, there's probably a good reason for it, so stay the **** away from these places.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

*The Blob B/W* and *The H-man B/W*

things that go _Squish_ in the night.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

*Carnival of Souls(1962) *and *Night of the Living Dead (1968)*

Welcome to the realm of the truly horrific.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

*Night of the Comet *and *Critters*

Aged cheese, but still tasting mighty damn fine after so many years!


----------



## Omega (May 24, 2004)

*Event Horizon* and *Aliens!*


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

*The Brood *and *The Omen*

Two VERY GOOD arguements for supporting Pro-Choice!


----------



## Lazario (Jul 31, 2006)

Vamp (1986) and House (1986)


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

*High Tension *and *Texas Chainsaw Massacre*

Two very overrated pieces of schlock!


----------



## Lazario (Jul 31, 2006)

The Blair Witch Project and Darkness Falls

Two of the worst horror films of the past decade.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I can tell we're going to get along quite well...

*Pirates of the Carribean: Curse of the Black Pearl *and *John Carpenter's The Fog*

Zombie Pirates out for revenge against landlubbers!


----------



## Lazario (Jul 31, 2006)

(I didn't know Pirates of the Carribean was a horror film - maybe I should really see it now)

Onibaba and Kwaidan

(must one ask why?)


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

In it's own way, POTC counts as one. There were definite horrific images to be sure.

*Queen of Blood *and *Lifeforce*

VAM-PIRES IN SPAAAAAAACE!


----------



## Lazario (Jul 31, 2006)

The Shining (1980) and The Thing (1982)

It's gettin' cold in here, but keep on all your clothes!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

*Black Sabbath *and *Dr. Terror's House of Horrors*

two of the best Horror anthologies--EVER!


----------



## Lazario (Jul 31, 2006)

The Return of the Living Dead and Tales From the Hood

contain the quote: "How do you kill something that's already dead?"


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

*Nosferatu, The Vampire *and *Wolf*

Two remakes of classic Horror films that the people responsible should be lined against a wall and shot.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Sinister said:


> *Nosferatu, The Vampire *and *Wolf*
> 
> Two remakes of classic Horror films that the people responsible should be lined against a wall and shot.


*LMAO!!!*


----------



## Lazario (Jul 31, 2006)

Sinister said:


> *Nosferatu, The Vampire *and *Wolf*
> 
> Two remakes of classic Horror films that the people responsible should be lined against a wall and shot.


Are you talking about the Jack Nicholson Wolf movie? Have you actually seen it?


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I am talking about that very film. I have seen it and wouldn't have commented on it had I not. There's probably/maybe a dozen or so good werewolf movies out there in existence and *Wolf *definitely isn't one of them.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

*Frankenstein Unbound *and *The Haunted Palace*

Two of Roger Corman's best!


----------



## Lazario (Jul 31, 2006)

Tamara (2006) and Pet Sematary Two (1992)
(living dead girls)



Sinister said:


> There's probably/maybe a dozen or so good werewolf movies out there in existence and *Wolf *definitely isn't one of them.


How do you figure?


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

How do I figure what? My theory about werewolf films, or that *Wolf* is a silly, melodramatic, snoozefest?


----------



## Lazario (Jul 31, 2006)

I don't know your theory on werewolves, so how do you figure Wolf is silly, melodramatic, and sleep-inducing?


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

It was basically a re-working of the classic 1940's Universal monster flick, *The Wolfman. *It tried too hard to make a sympathetic character out of an actor who is rarely, if ever, in Jack Nicholson. It was overlong and drawn out. Pfieffer and Nicholson have absolute ZERO chemistry. If not for the fact that Nicholson transformed (ratherly poorly, I might add) into a werewolf, then this could barely even be construed as a horror film. The only saving grace of this pile was James Spader and even his performance seemed watered down in comparison to some of his other roles.


----------



## Lazario (Jul 31, 2006)

Well, I thought it was a very sophisticated but biting, intriguing, and ultimately convincing _horror_ film. I'm not down with the pretentious people always trying to define and redefine what is and isn't horror. No point in that other than to be an elitist, and horror rarely works when it's elitist. This was a classy film with some very interesting themes and I come out of every one of these viewings feeling satisfied. You have a point in regard to Jack Nicholson. But he's the only thing in the movie that actually slows it down. It's character-driven, so I guess if you can't keep up with them - you could find the movie boring. Movies like this help give some nobility to horror and make it enduring.

Mary Shelley's Frankenstein and Mary Reilly
(scary Mary's)


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I take it from your post that you are calling me elitist, pretentious and right out stupid for not being able to keep up with something that is "character driven." Is that about the long and short of it?


----------



## Lazario (Jul 31, 2006)

Are you serious?

In my vernacular, this is how I would say "you are elitist, pretentious, and stupid" : "you are elitist, pretentious, and stupid." So since I didn't say that in that manner, that's not what I meant. However, I do feel what you said was definitely on the road to pretentious and elitist. Perhaps you didn't know it. But I do suppose I have to say that my diagnosis of what you said is just my opinion. I'm sure that to you, these words have somewhat different meanings.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Lazario said:


> Are you serious?
> 
> In my vernacular, this is how I would say "you are elitist, pretentious, and stupid" : "you are elitist, pretentious, and stupid." So since I didn't say that in that manner, that's not what I meant. However, I do feel what you said was definitely on the road to pretentious and elitist. Perhaps you didn't know it. But I do suppose I have to say that my diagnosis of what you said is just my opinion. I'm sure that to you, these words have somewhat different meanings.


You didn't come right out and say it, no, but anyone reading it would have gotten the impression you were definitely hinting at it. It is as you stated above with your "diagnosis," my opinion on that flick. I didn't imply once that my own observation was the begin all end all of the subject at hand. Everyone has their opinions about what is good and what's not and I will defend their right to say so no matter what. There are those who love *The Blair Witch Project* and for the life of me, I can't understand why. I find it uber dull and illogical, but that's only my opinion. 

If this proceeds farther in this type of manner, I recommend we take it to the PM's. No sense in getting off topic when a disagreement that has a potential to get out of hand will spoil the fun for everyone, don't you agree?


----------



## Lazario (Jul 31, 2006)

Yes and no. Yes, along the lines you've suggested - if I can help it, I wouldn't spoil others' fun. And no, my intention was never to suggest anything negative about you. Just the direction in which your opinion was headed. If you think the movie's boring, honestly, that's a matter of taste. And there's nothing I can think of that everyone likes the taste of. So, from here I should imagine the discussion's over.

The Believers and The First Power


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Fair enough.

*White Zombie *and *Night of the Living Dead*

Two Zombie classics with two different outlooks


----------



## Lazario (Jul 31, 2006)

Theater of Blood and Needful Things

2 _incredibly_ disturbing films about largescale desensitization


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

*Dracula's Daughter *and *The Vampire Lovers*

Lesbian under and overtones.


----------



## Lazario (Jul 31, 2006)

Dead Ringer and Sisters

Which Psycho-Bitch is Which?


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Good one!

*Martin *and *The Addiction*

You want a different twist on bloodsuckers? Here they are.


----------



## Lazario (Jul 31, 2006)

Martin and Deathdream

Watch out for that needle!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Hellraiser and Thitenth Ghost, bad guys with nails in thier head


----------



## Lazario (Jul 31, 2006)

Ghost Town (1988) and Dolls (1987)


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

*Howling 2 *and *A Nightmare on Elm Street 2: Freddy's Revenge*

Prime examples of why it's sometime best to leave a good thing alone.


----------



## Lazario (Jul 31, 2006)

Texas Chainsaw Massacre 2 and Child's Play 2

Prime examples of why it's best sometimes to leave a good thing alone


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

*Curse of Frankenstein *and *Frankenstein Unbound*

Two damn fine films based on the Mary Shelley novel where the monster didn't resemble Karloff's version in the least.


----------



## Lazario (Jul 31, 2006)

(I hope I didn't make this one yet)

Westworld and The Stepford Wives

Perfect robots? Or perfect assassins?


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

*A Company of Wolves *and *Snow White: A Tale of Terror*

Fairy Tales twisted and dark the way they were originally meant to be.


----------



## Lazario (Jul 31, 2006)

Hellraiser and Phantasm

Two horror movies that you want so much to be better than they really are, but suffer some from age and sloppily amateurish filmmakership. But are quite easy to enjoy.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

*House of 1000 Corpses *and *Wrong Turn*

Hillbillies from Hell!


----------



## Lazario (Jul 31, 2006)

The Watcher in the Woods and Something Wicked This Way Comes

(Disney goes horror)


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

*Evil Dead *and *Cabin Fever*

When are people going to learn NEVER rent cabins in the remote woods?


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

*Vampire Hunter D *and *Ninja Scroll*

Proof that Horror is Horror no matter if it's real time or animated


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

*Kolchak: The Night Stalker *and *'Salem's Lot.*

Two very enjoyable 70's TV movies dealing with Vampires.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

*Call of Cthulhu *and *Nosferatu*

Silent classics!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

*The Cabinet of Dr. Caligari *and *Dr. Jekyl and Mr. Hyde*

Two more B&W classics from a Golden Age


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

*Alien *and *The Thing*


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

*The Descent *and *Ravenous*

Cannibalistic tendencies in cold, depressing environments.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

*Evil Dead *and *Cabin Fever*

Somethin' lurks in the woods, and it ain't good.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*White Zombie* and *Night of the Living Dead*.

Compare/contrast the treatment of the zombie and the basis of the condition (magic vs. possibly science gone wrong)


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

*Pet Semetary *and *Cujo*

Two movies featuring pets that i'm sure no one would protest overly much the Humane Society putting the varmints down.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*The Cabinet of Dr. Caligari* and *The Murders in the Rue Morgue*

Interesting to see the influence of the first film and the parallels in plot


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

*Dr. Giggles *and *Maniac Cop*

Trust people in authoritative positions my ass!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*My Bloody Valentine *and *The Funhouse*

stupid kids doing stupid things in dark places they shouldn't be who end up dead


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

*American Psycho *and *Psycho*

Serial Killers come from places you least expect


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*Eaten Alive *and *Motel Hell*

hotels + hotel owners with issues + hotel owners with weapons and wild animals = fun for all (except their victims)


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

*The Devil's Rejects *and *Wrong Turn*

Deranged Hillbillies killing people for no good reason at all, except to be doing it.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*The Ape Man* and *The Fly*

Science gone wrong! Half men, half animal!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

*Vampire Hunter D *and *Alien*

The shape of things to come...


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*Metropolis* and *Logan's Run*

The shape of things to come volume 2.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

*Zombie *and *Suspiria*

Two films by the Italian Schlockmeisters, Fungulci and Snoregento, that fans think are so great when in reality they are just as stupid and annoying as the rest of their works.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*Children Shouldn't Play With Dead Things* and *Blacula*

For no other reason than they are two guilty pleasures of mine from when I was a kid


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I LOVE *Blacula!*

*Amityville Horror *and *The Haunting*

Either versions of these films really suck


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*Dracula (1931)* and *Dracula (1958)*

Lugosi and Lee's interpretation of the horror classic.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

*An American Werewolf in London *and *Werewolf of London*

Two classics: One intentionally funny, the other maybe not.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*The Beast of Yucca Flats* and *Bride of the Monster*

The first volume in my tribute to one of the finest horror film actors of all time.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

*The Haunted Palace *and *Legend of Hell House*

Two very good haunted house films.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

(Love the Haunted Palace)

*Last Man on Earth* and *28 Days Later*

Thematically similar and different enough to watch together


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

*Jack Frost *and *Monsturd*

Some of the most pathetic attempts at Horror ever to see the light of day.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*Frankenstein (1931)* and *Frankenstein - 1970 (1958)*

Karloff as the Monster, and Karloff as the Scientist.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

*Dracula (1931) *and *Return of the Vampire*

The original and what was meant to be a direct sequel, but due to legalities, wasn't.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*Freaks *and *The Elephant Man*

Sideshow fun


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

*The Thing* and *Species*

When something is not what it appears to be


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*The Brain That Wouldn't Die* and *The Head*

Fun with decapitated heads kept alive in trays.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

*Inseminoid *and *Demon Seed*

Rape, Sci-Fi style.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*Them *and *The Deadly Mantis*

Fun with atomic engery and giant sized insects.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

*Billy the Kid vs. Dracula *and *Jesse James Meets Frankenstein's Daughter*

Poor attempts to combine two beloved genres that just weren't meant to be mixed.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*The Incredible Shriking Man* and *The Amazing Colossal Man*

Inadvertent exposure to unknown energies with two very different results


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

*Gorgo *and *Reptilicus*

Godzilla wannabe flicks without a ****load of other wannabe's convoluting both films.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*Bride of the Gorilla* and *I Walked With A Zombie*

Lots of spooky fun in big old plantation houses in tropical locales.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

*Murders in the Rue Morgue *and *Night of the Bloody Apes*

Yet more simian fun and hijinks!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*The Ape* and *Bela Lugosi Meets a Brooklyn Gorilla*

and yet even MORE fun with bad monkey suits


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

*Monkey Shines *and *Congo*

Yet even more monkey business with these idiot creatures


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*Mighty Joe Young* and *The Mighty Gorga*

can you stand any more ape movies?


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Naaaaahhh....one more at least:

*Son of Kong *and *Link*

Yep...now I'm tired of these friggin' monkeys.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*The Beast With Five Fingers *and *The Hand*

or, hey is that your hand on my knee?


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

*Sleepaway Camp *and *Nightmare Weekend*

Poor excuses to try to capitalize on the *Friday the 13th *craze


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*The Devil Bat *and *The Abominable Dr. Phibes*

Two tales of revenge sought by the wronged.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

*Friday the 13th *and *Prom Night*

More revenge sought by the wronged films.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*I Spit On Your Grave *and *The Last House on the Left*

two more of the revenge themed films


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

*King of the Ants *and *From Beyond*

Two films brought to you from each of the fellows who brought you *Re-Animator.*


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*Son of Frankenstein* and *Ghost of Frankenstein*

Lugosi's two (of three...) turns as Ygor.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

*Frankenstein (1930) *and *Dracula (1931)*

Speaking of Igor, Dwight Frye at his fiendish best.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*House of Frankenstein *and *House of Dracula*

Larry Talbot desperately seeking to find the means by which his curse may be lifted.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

*Frankenstein Meets The Wolfman *and *Abbot and Costello Meet Frankenstein*

More of the downtrodden Mr. Talbot's whiny shenanigans.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*The Indestructible Man* and *Face of the Screaming Werewolf*

Two of Chaney's films from the tailend of his career


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

*The Raven *and *Wishmaster*

Two films featuring Horror Icons past and present


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*Psycho *and *Deranged*

Two films based on the real-life killer Ed Gein


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Cannibal Holocaust and I Spit on Your Grave


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Orphan
The Bad Seed


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

Willard
Dr. Doolittle


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

rottincorps said:


> Willard
> Dr. Doolittle


Good one, Rottin I'd like to see him talk to THOSE animals!


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

Good fellas and my blue heaven


----------



## Dbro (Dec 20, 2010)

*Combing films*

I think they need to combine Friday the 13th and Blair witch project in a way that sort of resembles a homemade film by students at a local college, that make a documentary about the legend of camp crystal lake and the events that occurred, most importantly Jason voorhees. They start filming in an abandoned camp (crystal lake) talking about the killings that happened.
They are locked in mysteriously not knowing what they just have done
(entering camp).they are trapped for the night and keep the camera on , and film's the ramains of the camp. They are figuring out ways of escaping .
But during their attempts they are stalked hearing noises that are noticed by one another. Each person is killed one by one, eventually leaving the camera man by himself. Then the end of the movie Jason is revealed to be the killer and kills off the last person in a gruesome way that shows up on the camera trying to defend himself the victim tears of jason's mask (a sack like from part 2) and the camera focuses on Jason's horribly disfigured face, which notices the camera and looks at it and then destroys it. He then drags the body of the last person and the film stops. Leaving it the only evidence of the event


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

"The Blob" and "X:The Unknown" - A double feature demonstrating how scary being shapeless, flabby, and oozy can be:googly:


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Tarantula and Earth vs. The Spider

Can't get enough of giant spiders run amuck


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

_Night of the Living Dead (1990)_ and _Zombieland_


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Dracula and Son of Dracula


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

Trick Or Treat and Creepshow


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Village of the Giants & Attack of the Puppet People


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Dark Carnival & The Funhouse


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

The Blob and Son of the Blob


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

John Carpenter's The Thing and Pumpkinhead


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Them and Tarantula


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The Blob, and Thinner


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

The Original Halloween and Trick or Treat


----------



## Marrow (Feb 23, 2011)

Kid's Spooky Double Feature:
Scooby Doo on Zombie Island + Goosebumps The Haunted Mask


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Halloween & Trick-Or-Treat


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

White Christmas and Miracle on 34th Street.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

It's a Wonderful life and The Christmas Carol


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

The Woman In Black and The Conjuring


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Hocus Pocus and Practical Magic


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Hairazor said:


> Hocus Pocus and Practical Magic


^:jol:Nice choices Hairazor! Love those two in a combo would be killer!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Night of the living dead and Children shouldn't play with dead things


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

The Addams Family and Munsters Go Home


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Hairazor's Home Movies and Moon Dog's Home Movies


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Sharknado and Twister


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

House on Haunted Hill and the Amityville Horror


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Goblin said:


> Hairazor's Home Movies and Moon Dog's Home Movies


Ahahahaha! Those ^ would indeed be epic

The Illusionist and The Prestige


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Curse of the Demon and Night of the Demons


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

Evil Dead and The Cabin in the Woods


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Halloween and Leprechaun


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

House of a Thousand Corpses and The Devil's Rejects.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

War of the worlds and Invaders from Mars


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Shaun of the Dead and Tucker & Dale vs Evil


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

It's a Kurt Russell Double Feature!!
The Thing and Escape From New York


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Jaws and Lake Placid


----------

